# New Tubes arrived today



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Just received my new tubes from Dankung today. Wasn't expecting them until the last of this month or May.









Yosemite Sam


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey buddy. Offhand do you know how fast the Dankung style tubes are compared to bands?

I know they are way faster than store bought tubes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Inconvenience, to be honest, I don't know. I have just recently got into slingshots earlier this year. Bought a Truemark, I think Fs-1 with a wrist brace, and made a PFS with rubber bands. From what I read on this forum, it is said the tubes are faster, and some of the Chinese sites say the same. Since I am just getting into SS, I received a gift certificate and decided to purchase some supplies, one of them being the bands. I don't have a chrono to test.

Sorry, I can't give you a good answer, but I am excited to give them a go as soon as I get a chance, going to put them on the PFS.

Currently working on a couple of Naturals, one is almost done.

Yosemite Sam


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Inconvenience, to be honest, I don't know. I have just recently got into slingshots earlier this year. Bought a Truemark, I think Fs-1 with a wrist brace, and made a PFS with rubber bands. From what I read on this forum, it is said the tubes are faster, and some of the Chinese sites say the same. Since I am just getting into SS, I received a gift certificate and decided to purchase some supplies, one of them being the bands. I don't have a chrono to test.
> 
> Sorry, I can't give you a good answer, but I am excited to give them a go as soon as I get a chance, going to put them on the PFS.
> 
> ...


Sweet man. I love those tubes even if they are a bit slower than Flats. Looped tubes are king as far as ease of use. And they make store bought tubes seem like a joke.

Getting the Torque soon. Will carry a set of looped tubes in the field for if my Flats break.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Yosemite Sam said:
> 
> 
> > Inconvenience, to be honest, I don't know. I have just recently got into slingshots earlier this year. Bought a Truemark, I think Fs-1 with a wrist brace, and made a PFS with rubber bands. From what I read on this forum, it is said the tubes are faster, and some of the Chinese sites say the same. Since I am just getting into SS, I received a gift certificate and decided to purchase some supplies, one of them being the bands. I don't have a chrono to test.
> ...


I love the torque!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

